# Plants and Cycling



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a real beginner question. I have read enough about cycling to know that it takes time but here is a real basic question. Once a tank is set up meaning the substrate is in, the filter system is set up and working, and lighting in place is it ok to add plants? In other words do you add live plants and let the tank run for some time just with plants before you add fish or do you do the cycling before you add plants which would mean either adding bacteria or a few fish and wait for things to settle down?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Live plants complete the tank and imho should be added at the earlist possible point with the best being part of the initial setup.

Not only will plants not affect the cycle, they will help establish the cycle with vastly reduced to no ammoinia and nitrIte spikes.

And when fish are added they will also prevent those spikes as well.



my .02


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

+1.Plants will in no way harm the cycle.Many fish would be more than happy to have them too.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

They are good for the fish and the cycle for sure just dont expect normal cycle readings. You may never experience a nitrite spike and ammonia reedings might be low but its still all good.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Plants provide an intial source of new protozoa, algae and bacteria for your new tank. They also provide some food for your intial cycling fishes. For plants I recomend Vallsinaria, Java Fern and any of the floating plants. There is no reason to introduce fish later to your planted tank. The cycling really can't get started until some fish are in the tank.


----------



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you. I have to tell you this is the nicest community in terms of people just being nice and helpful. Again - many thanks


----------



## roro1112 (Mar 19, 2011)

The plants will not harm your aquarium at all, just remember one thing, since you are cycling your aquarium your nitrates might get a little high. High nitrates mean algae so be careful and keep an eye out on the nitrates. Because if you get a big algae outbreak it can ruin your plants. Good luck


----------

